

Any android developer spare some time for me . - geektips

Hi Guys I am 13 now and my uncle and w3schools helped me to learn php . I have created a small cms for technews and i need an android widget for my users to alert when something new happened . Will you help me to create an android widget which query my web api which return data in json . So will you help me ?
======
smartwater
You should use this as an opportunity to learn. It's a good beginner project.

